# Looping video presentations and announcements



## fredtgreco (Jul 11, 2014)

I am trying to set up a flat screen tv/monitor in our church lobby for looping announcements, missionary videos, etc. If someone on the PB has such a setup, how would it be best done? How do you load video files, etc. on the tv and control them? I have looked a bit at Apple TVs, but that does not seem to work well with user created content (as opposed to Netflix, iTunes, etc.). I have also looked at Roku with a Plex app, but don't know much about it.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Douglas P. (Jul 11, 2014)

Something like this might work: Micca MPlay HD. Their website even promotes it for your exact purpose. 

I own an older model which I use to play videos for my kids in our van. Not the best quality in the world, but for the price you cant beat it.


----------



## Edward (Jul 11, 2014)

Can't you adapt Powerpoint for that? You can insert the video in a slide, and then loop the slideshow with the announcements and videos.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 14, 2014)

I would look at using a Apple TV, Roku, or other such device to drive the TV and feed it over WiFi from a PC or Mac that loops the video. This would minimize to potential loss exposure should someone decide to break the eighth commandment.


----------



## littlepeople (Jul 14, 2014)

Roku or Apple TV will work fine. Plex is stupid easy to set up for roku. Just install plex to any workstation on the same network, and point it to your media.

For apple TV you have less options - create a flickr album with the desired photos, and set that as the screen saver. I really do like the "Ken Burns" screensaver setting for Apple TV. That's really the only reason I mention it, otherwise Roku is the hands down best choice.

I have set this up in the church fellowship hall, and in the entryway of my work. We use it for signage and information as well as photos.


----------



## littlepeople (Jul 14, 2014)

After reading your question twice, I realized Apple TV won't work for your needs at all. Roku is going to be your best bet. I would avoid the $50 streaming stick though, get a 4200x


----------

